# Kräutertoast



## legend codename (20. April 2011)

Hey Buffies,

ich hab mal eine Frage. Wie meint ihr bereitet man am besten ein Kräutertoast zu?

Ich würde als erstes ein Toast toasten und dann etwas Quark drauf mache und dann einige frische Kräuter.
Meint ihr das schmeckt oder habt ihr bessere Ideen?


----------



## TrollJumper (20. April 2011)

Quark mit Pfeffer und Salz abschmecken darfste auf keinen Fall vergessen sonst schmeckt der Quark bäh.
Welche Kräuter würdeste denn verwenden?


----------



## H2OTest (20. April 2011)

oder mit Kräuterbutter?


----------



## legend codename (20. April 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Quark mit Pfeffer und Salz abschmecken darfste auf keinen Fall vergessen sonst schmeckt der Quark bäh.
> Welche Kräuter würdeste denn verwenden?



Stimmt du hast recht ich muss den Quark echt noch würzen.
Kräuter würde ich Petersilie, Dill, Schnittlauch u.s.w nehmen=)


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2011)

Wenn du es so gesund machen willst, dann darfst du auf keinen Fall billigen Weizentoast verwenden.


----------



## Stanglnator (20. April 2011)

legend schrieb:


> Kräuter würde ich Petersilie, Dill, Schnittlauch u.s.w nehmen=)



Unbedingt, und vielleicht noch frischen Paprika oder Paprikapulver. Und ich würde frisches Baguette toasten.


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2011)

legend schrieb:


> Stimmt du hast recht ich muss den Quark echt noch würzen.
> Kräuter würde ich Petersilie, Dill, Schnittlauch u.s.w nehmen=)



sei aber vorsichtig mit dem Dill, da der n seeehr intensiven geschmack hat. wen du net aufpasst kommen die anderen kräuter gar nemmer zur gelltung


----------



## Konov (20. April 2011)

Statt Kräutertoast würde ich Baguette nehmen und ein Schnitzel reinlegen.


----------



## Kafka (20. April 2011)

Feta/Gurken Philadelphia, dazu frische Gurkenscheinen und Mörenstreifen sind auch sehr geil


----------



## Whitepeach (21. April 2011)

ich weiß, eigentlich ist ja eher nach einem Kräutertoast-Rezept gefragt worden.

Von ähnlicher Bauweise her, wäre mein Favorit, gerade beim TV oder am PC, ein Dip tzatziki-ähnlicher Machart mit nem Pfund Joghurt, 1/2 geraspelter Salatgurke

(das weiche Innere vorher mit nem Löffel rauskratzen, damit der Dip nicht wässert), 2 frisch gequetschten Knobizehen, ne halbe-oder kleine- *FEINgewürfelte* Zwiebel,

Salz, wenig frisch gemahlener bunter Pfeffer, 1 Eßl bunte Salatkräuter. Ein wenig durchziehen lassen und dann mit mundgerecht abgerissenen Fladenbrotstückchen genießen ^^

Mist, jetzt hab ich Hunger bekommen


----------



## Alion (21. April 2011)

Kräuter aus dem Garten, aus dem Blumentopf vom Balkon hohlen und mit Butter und etwas Salz selbst Kräuterbutter herstellen.
Danach den Toast in den Toaster und schön Goldbraun braten. Dann, solange der Toast noch heiss ist, die Kräuterbutter auf den Toast streichen und warten bis sie etwas verläuft und vom Brot aufgesogen wird.

Lecker!


----------



## legend codename (21. April 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Unbedingt, und vielleicht noch frischen Paprika oder Paprikapulver. Und ich würde frisches Baguette toasten.



Gute Idee mit dem Baguette, aber wenn ich Baguette nehmen ist das doch kein Kräutertoast mehr oder?

Aber schmeckt bestimmt super test ich mal aus^^


----------



## Königmarcus (21. April 2011)

oh man - da sagt man mal einmal was lustiges im buffedcast und schon kommen alle an und reden den "witz" tot.... sry leute, aber ihr übertreibt schon n bissl, oder?


----------



## legend codename (21. April 2011)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> oh man - da sagt man mal einmal was lustiges im buffedcast und schon kommen alle an und reden den "witz" tot.... sry leute, aber ihr übertreibt schon n bissl, oder?



Welcher Buffcast? XD


----------



## LeWhopper (21. April 2011)

Omg ich hab Hunger und ihr redet über Kräutertoast. Jetzt mach ich mir auch einen


----------



## TrollJumper (21. April 2011)

Mhm noch was zu den Kräutern, es gibt da von Knorr (k.A ob es die jetzt noch gibt, oder obs die bei euch gibt. Be uns im Ostn gibbet det gloob'sch noch ) so eine vorgewürzte Kräutermischung mit Salz. Da gab es die Richtung Gartenkräuter und Frühlingskräuter. 
Hat gut geschmeckt zu Frischkäse, ist aber eben vollgestopft mit Konservierungsstoffen etc. pp. Also da rate ich eher von ab wenn man einen gesunden Kräutertoast essen will .
Mit Dill und Schnittlauch würd ich ein bisschen sparsam sein. Beide Kräuter haben meiner Meinung nach so nen komisch, aufdringlichen Geschmack wenn man sie so isst.


----------



## floppydrive (21. April 2011)

AHHHHHH ich sollte solche Threads nicht lesen wenn ich Hunger habe


----------



## Königmarcus (21. April 2011)

legend schrieb:


> Welcher Buffcast? XD



im neusten? (zu ende des erstne teils)


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2011)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> oh man - da sagt man mal einmal was lustiges im buffedcast und schon kommen alle an und reden den "witz" tot.... sry leute, aber ihr übertreibt schon n bissl, oder?



Spaßbremse


----------



## Caps-lock (21. April 2011)

Ich finde die Definitionen von Kräutertoast sehr unterhaltsam .
Und das man aus soetwas eine derartige Wissenschaft machen kann *G*.

Etwas Olivenöl in die Pfanne, dazu Knoblauch und den Toast darin anschwenken bis er goldbraun ist.
Aus der Pfanne abtupfen und dann in einer Mischung aus Gewürzen und Kräutern wälzen.

Ansonsten sollte man beim Kochen eigentlich nur ein Kraut nehmen, vielleicht noch ein zweites zur unterstützung.
Also z.b. bei einer Tomatensoße Basilikum ODER Oregano.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. April 2011)

Wer ein wenig Mut und Sinn für das Unerwartete hat, der beschmiert den Toast zuerst mit Kräuterbutter und Quark und toastet ihn dann!!


----------



## Königmarcus (21. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Spaßbremse



ja sry, aber da sis nunmal meine meinung^^


----------



## Friedjoffchen (21. April 2011)

Also Phantasie war gefragt? Dann nimm ein wenig Feta, den mit der Gabel zerkleinern, dazu die eingelegten getrockneten Tomaten/Paprika vom Italiener, ganz fein und klein machen und ein wenig vom Öl dazu, damit es etwas geschmeidiger wird, nun doppelte Menge Quark oder Frischkäse, dazu frische Kräuter wie oben schon erwähnt klein machen (also nach Belieben Schnittlauch, Petersilie, Oregano, Thymian oder was der Kräuterkundige sonst so findet) dies mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken. Damit es cremig wird ein wenig Kochsahne dazu und das schön glatt rühren. 
Der Toast wurde oben auch schon gut beschrieben: ein, zwei Löffel Olivenöl in die Pfanne darin ein wenig Schinken und Knoblauch auslassen. Das wieder aus der Pfanne und in dem Öl Weißbrot schön goldbraun braten. Auf den warmen Tost, überschüssiges Öl von Küchenpaier aufnehmen lassen, die Quarkmischung geben und genießen. Darauf eine Scheibe Parma-Schinken


----------



## zoizz (21. April 2011)

Ich missbrauche mal euren Essenfred hier ^^

Ich hab gern auf meinen Sandwiches oder auch zum grillen ne schön rauchige Barbecuesauce.
Wer einmal in Neuseeland oder einem anderen britisch-beeinflussten Land war, weiss wie verdammt lecker eine richtig gute BBQ-Sauce schmecken kann. Mit feiner Essignote und halt rauchig. 
Ich habe die Sorten aus dem Glas alle durch (Knorr, Kühne, Rewe-/Edekaeigenmarken, Thomy und auch die teuren von HP und Jack Daniels), aber irgendwie kommen die mir alle auf den deutschen Geschmacksnerv runtergedrosselt vor.

Kennt jemand eine richtig rauchig-/essigschmeckende BBQ-Sauce? Geld spielt keine Rolle


----------



## Kamsi (21. April 2011)

http://www.bbq-grill-shop.de/Saucen---Co/BBQ-Saucen/?gclid=CNbwoI_3ragCFYMI3wodeBAcHA

die sossen auch schon alle durch ?


----------



## Schrottinator (21. April 2011)

Ich hatte erst gehofft, Rezepte für Kräutertoastbrot hier zu lesen, da ich heute Morgen im Zug darüber am Nachdenken war, wie man eigenes Toastbrot backt. Na toll....


----------



## Hellyes (21. April 2011)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> im neusten? (zu ende des erstne teils)



"Ironie" ist für dich wohl ein Fremdwort


----------



## LeWhopper (21. April 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Mhm noch was zu den Kräutern, es gibt da von Knorr (k.A ob es die jetzt noch gibt, oder obs die bei euch gibt. Be uns im Ostn gibbet det gloob'sch noch ) so eine vorgewürzte Kräutermischung mit Salz. Da gab es die Richtung *Gartenkräuter und Frühlingskräuter*.



Meinst du die beiden?:

Gartenkräuter
Frühlingskräuter

Denn die hab ich auch ewig gesucht. Bis ich sie dann (endlich!) im Edeka gefunden habe.

Die Schmecken nämlich auch auf Mett mit schön Zwiebeln echt lecker ^^


----------



## TrollJumper (21. April 2011)

Ganz genau die, die haben beim Grillen auf gerösteten Quarkbrötchen immer gut geschmeckt^^.


----------



## Grushdak (22. April 2011)

Kräuter aus dem eigenen Garten bzw. Eigenanbau schmecken zig mal besser als dieses Fertigtütengemixe. 
Die nehme ich nur, wenn es nicht anders geht.

Kräuter, die ich so mag sind; 
Thymian, Majoran, Schnittlauch (?), Petersilie, , Oregano, Basilikum, Rosmarien, Dill, Borretsch (Kukumerkraut) und natürlich Knoblauch.


----------



## Eisschneemuraene (22. April 2011)

Hm, wenn schon soooo eine tolle Diskusion über Kräutertoast angeregt wurde, wie wäre es mit einer Rubrik bei Buffed; die besten Gerichte um beim spielen möglichst wenig Sauerei anzurichten?

Und Kräutertoast, wenn nicht zu dick bestrichen, ist sicher n gute Idee.


----------



## Lakor (22. April 2011)

Eisschneemuraene schrieb:


> Hm, wenn schon soooo eine tolle Diskusion über Kräutertoast angeregt wurde, wie wäre es mit einer Rubrik bei Buffed; die besten Gerichte um beim spielen möglichst wenig Sauerei anzurichten?
> 
> Und Kräutertoast, wenn nicht zu dick bestrichen, ist sicher n gute Idee.



Naja es geht denke ich  Wenn essen beim Zocken dann auch so dass man im notfall hingreifen kann und man es direkt richtig in der Hand hat. 

Wenn ich dann direkt in den Quark packe und dann wieder an die Maus oder an die Tastatur ist das kacke  

BTT:

Ich würde es mal mit Feldsalat, kleingehackt, als zusatz probieren. Finde dass der extrem gut zu Quark passt, dann vllt ein wenig Schnittlauch, Petersilie und einen hauch von Basilikum und fertig is der, meiner Meinung nach, perfekte Quark


----------



## TrollJumper (22. April 2011)

Eisschneemuraene schrieb:


> Hm, wenn schon soooo eine tolle Diskusion über Kräutertoast angeregt wurde, wie wäre es mit einer Rubrik bei Buffed; die besten Gerichte um beim spielen möglichst wenig Sauerei anzurichten?



Ich hab eher an einen "Eure Grilltipps für den Sommer" Thread gedacht.
Der Inhalt sollte eben sein, dass man angibt was für Leckereien zu einem Grillabend dazugehören.
Von Fleisch bis Salat, selbst eingelegt oder gekauft.


----------



## Lakor (22. April 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ich hab eher an einen "Eure Grilltipps für den Sommer" Thread gedacht.
> Der Inhalt sollte eben sein, dass man angibt was für Leckereien zu einem Grillabend dazugehören.
> Von Fleisch bis Salat, selbst eingelegt oder gekauft.



Auch mal eine nette Idee, für Anregungen bestimmt immer gut


----------



## Niklasx (28. April 2011)

schmeckt sicher. je nach art der kräuter


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2011)

Niklasx schrieb:


> schmeckt sicher. je nach art der kräuter



Auf Kräutertoast passt übrigens wunderbar "Kram". Das ist Frischkäse mit Lauch, Schinken, Salz und Pfeffer. Das Rezept gab es mal in einer buffed-Magazin-Ausgabe... *g*


----------

